# Tomcat undeploy unter Windows klappt nicht wegen struts.jar



## alex999 (15. Sep 2006)

Hallo,

hab hier unter Windows XP ein komisches Problem:
Ich hab einen ant-Task, der eine App vom Tomcat undeployen soll. Laut Ant Task klappt das auch, nur wenn ich neu deployen will bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung, dass bereits eine App im gleichen Kontext existiert. 
Wenn ich im Tomcat webapps Verzeichnis nachschaue, dann sehe ich das /appname/WEB-INF/lib/struts.jar noch vorhanden ist.
Auch ein löschen per Hand ist dann nicht möglich: "Die Datei struts.jar kann nicht gelöscht werden: Die Datei wird von einer anderen Person bzw. Programm verwendet."

Wenn ich Tomcat dann per Hand stoppe, kann die Datei bzw. der komplette App-Ordner entfernt werden.

Der ganze Vorgang funktioniert auf einer Tomcat-Linux-Installation ohne Probleme(gleiches Projekt). Da wird alles entfernt und ich kann sofort ohne Stop/Start des Tomcat weitermachen. 


Weiß jemand woran das liegt bzw. hat jemand ne Lösung für das ganze? Würde gerne weiterhin als Testserver den Windows Tomcat verwenden, weil der lokal läuft und wesentlich schneller beim deployen ist.
Oder gibts nen Workaround?


Danke und schöne Grüße,
Bern


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (18. Sep 2006)

Quik 'n Dirty-Lösung ist die, dass du deine struts.jar irgendwo ablegst wo alle Anwendungen draufkommen, z.B. in den shared-Ordner von Tomcat. Und dann aus deiner eigentlichen Anwendungen sämtliche libs löschst und per externe Lib einbindest.Ne andere Lösung wüsste ich spontan nicht. Musst mal googlen


----------



## alex999 (18. Sep 2006)

Hi,

das hab ich mir auch schon gedacht. 

Hast du vllt. noch nen kurzen Tipp wie ich so eine shared Lib in mein Projekt einbinde, so dass es sich noch kompilieren lässt?

Danke und schöne Grüße,
Bern


----------

